# New Snapper owner ???



## Ted Bush (Jun 26, 2010)

I am considering buying a Snapper rear engine riding mower, model 30125BVE. I have a medium sized lawn with a lot of plantings, so I want a small, single blade deck, with mulching and reliability and a product that will last. I have all but decided on this mower. Just looking for insight from you guys. This will be my first new mower, after about 40 years of cutting my own grass.
Thanks, Ted


----------



## john walsh (Sep 25, 2010)

Ted, one of my riders is an older 30" Snapper RER that was given to me due to not starting. I fixed it with a minimum cash outlay and it has proven to be a pretty stout unit. You may want to consider a used unit if you are somewhat handy. They are available on Craigslist here for only $200-300. These things have apparently been around since Moses and are pretty well sorted out. My only dig on it is my Series 4 does not turn very tight and is therefore not the best mower I have for trimming close, even tho it is the smallest in deck size.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

john walsh said:


> Ted, one of my riders is an older 30" Snapper RER that was given to me due to not starting. I fixed it with a minimum cash outlay and it has proven to be a pretty stout unit. You may want to consider a used unit if you are somewhat handy. They are available on Craigslist here for only $200-300. These things have apparently been around since Moses and are pretty well sorted out. My only dig on it is my Series 4 does not turn very tight and is therefore not the best mower I have for trimming close, even tho it is the smallest in deck size.


I have a 30" single blade RER that was sold through MWards, but is so close to the design of my RER Snapper that they could be brothers. 
I keep it around for the kids. electric start, 5hp.
Easy to run, turns kinda tight.


----------

